# Inverted cone dust collection?



## derek.r.janzen (Mar 2, 2017)

Has anybody ever heard of a cyclonic system with the cone inverse? So with it flared out on the bottom and narrow at the top. It seems to me that centrifugal force would push more dust downward like that.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

By having the narrow part of the cone at the bottom, the vacuum source is locate in the middle of the large end. This configuration keeps the particles from getting to the vacuum tube, due to pressure differences and airflow location.

With the cone inverted, the higher in the cone you go, the stronger the vacuum. Particles in the cone will be drawn up into the vacuum tube. 

The cone system works because the vacuum source is NOT located at the narrowest part of the cone.


----------



## derek.r.janzen (Mar 2, 2017)

That makes sense. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl10 (Feb 3, 2017)

Derek,

The only inverted cone I have seen is the Jet Cyclone that uses a sort of inverted cone shape on the vortex finder (center tube inside the cyclone). It is not a true inverted cone, but that is the only reference I have seen. There have been some studies along those lines, but only on the vortex finder.

Carl


----------



## derek.r.janzen (Mar 2, 2017)

Haha thanks. I. Sure people a lot smarter than me have studied this. I just was pondering how to build one, and what the best design would be. I've watched many videos on the subject since. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

